# Quelques problèmes en LaTeX...



## ipod62 (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour à vous, 


je suis désolé de poster ça là, je sais que ce forum est fait d'abord pour parler de l'univers mac mais bon...

j'apprends le LaTeX depuis une semaine et je me trouve fasse à des erreurs que je n'arrive pas résoudre.... par exemple : 

je traite les flottant j'ai tout les packages nécessaires mais quand j'écris ça : 


```
% préambule %
\usepackage{floatrow}    % Flottant perso
\DeclareNewFloatType{test}{name=FLottant_perso}
\floatsetup[test]{style=boxed, capposition=beside, capbesideposition=outside}
```
plus loin dans le corps : 


```
% flottant perso 
\begin{test}[h]
      \centering
      \begin{tabular}{| l | llll |}
           $x$ & 0 & 1 & 2 & 3 \\    
           $f$ & 0 & 1 & 4 & 9 \\
      \end{tabular}
      \caption{Tableau de Valeurs}
\end{test}
```
il me met : Missing $ inserted.

Quand je commente la ligne \caption qui est la légende du flottant, ça passe....



???

Merci beaucoup à vous


----------



## Nathalex (21 Août 2008)

Je n'ai malheureusement aucune réponse à t'apporter puisque je ne connais pas cette manière de traiter les flottants : quelle est son avantage par rapport à celle qui consiste à faire un \begin{table} ?


----------



## ipod62 (21 Août 2008)

ok on est d'accord que dans ce cas précis c pas très utile mais en fait c juste pour me mettre en évidence la commande de personnalisation 
	
	



```
\floatsetup
```
 donc j'ai voulu faire un flottant personnalisé....

mais quoi que je fasse ça plante... alors que ce tableau (tabular) se trouve exactement plus haut... et lui s'affiche.... de la même manière que si je commente la ligne 
	
	



```
\caption
```
Dans la même catégorie de soucis malgré le package "subfig" il me met 
"Undefined control sequence" pour un 
	
	



```
\subfloat
```


```
\begin{figure} % Flottant
                \centering
                \subfloat[Etat fondamental]{\includegraphics[width=125px,height=75px]{carre.pdf}\label{c1}} \qquad % Sous flottant 1
                \subfloat[Etat excité]{\includegraphics[width=125px,height=75px]{carre.pdf}\label{c2}}  % Sous flottant 2 [légende]{objet}
                \caption{Etat de l'atom de néon} % légende flottant global
                \label{etat_neon}
\end{figure}
```
Je pige rien de rien


----------



## FjRond (22 Août 2008)

Après essai chez moi, j'ai également l'erreur suivante:

```
! Missing $ inserted.
<inserted text>
                $
l.30       \caption{Tableau de Valeurs}


LaTeX Warning: Command \textendash invalid in math mode on input line 30.

! Extra }, or forgotten $.
```
En remplaçant l'environnement _test_ par _table_, tout fonctionne:

```
\usepackage{floatrow} % Flottant perso                                                    
\DeclareNewFloatType{test}{name=FLottant_perso}
\floatsetup[test]{style=boxed, capposition=beside, capbesideposition=outside}
\begin{document}
% flottant perso                                                                          
%\begin{test}[h]                                                                          
\begin{table}[h]
      \centering
      \begin{tabular}{| l | llll |}
           \(x\) & 0 & 1 & 2 & 3 \\
           \(f\) & 0 & 1 & 4 & 9 \\
      \end{tabular}
      \caption{Tableau de Valeurs}
    \end{table}

%\end{test}                                                                              
\end{document}
```
Je ne connais pas le paquet _floatrow_. J'ai voulu ouvrir la doc, mais il n'est pas documnté. En outre, le _LaTeX Companion_ n'en fait aucune mention. Serait-il obsolète et incompatible avec la macro \caption ? Ou bien en fait-il un usage particulier avec des options ?

En tout cas, un petit conseil: quand on débute avec LaTeX, mieux vaut se familiariser en n'utilisant que les paquets les plus courants et les fonctions standard. Sinon, il y a de quoi se décourager et abandonner LaTeX, ce qui serait vraiment dommage.


----------



## ipod62 (22 Août 2008)

ok merci, ....

et oui je me doute bien que quoi qu'il arrive j'utiliserais plutôt les fonctions basiques et courantes de LaTeX... 

mais avec ton environnement table je sais que ça marche, je l'ai fait plus haut, et toute la personnalisation du flottant "test" est perdue: 

 (légende encadrée à gauche)




```
\DeclareNewFloatType{test}{name=Flottant_Perso}
\floatsetup[test]{style=boxed, capposition=beside, capbesideposition=outside}
```



Par contre j'ai trouvé l'erreur....

En fait, si je me souviens bien(et oui c'est ça puisque ça compile) la notation avec un "_" est une notation mathématique et moi j'avais appelé mon flottant "Flottant_perso".

Ce nom apparait dans la légende donc la commande où je voulais afficher la légende (

```
\caption
```
) plantait....

Si on enlève le "_" tout passe....

par contre j'ai encore des soucis avec le 

```
style=boxed
```
....

Merci encore


----------



## FjRond (22 Août 2008)

ipod62 a dit:


> Par contre j'ai trouvé l'erreur....
> En fait, si je me souviens bien(et oui c'est ça puisque ça compile) la notation avec un "_" est une notation mathématique et moi j'avais appelé mon flottant "Flottant_perso".
> 
> Ce nom apparait dans la légende donc la commande où je voulais afficher la légende (
> ...


Bien sûr ! Comment avais-je pu ne pas voir ça ?
Il est toutefois toujours possible d'écrire « \_ ».
Toujours au sujet de _floatrow_, ni B. Desgraupes, ni C. Rolland n'en parlent dans leurs livres respectifs. Avez-vous trouvé une doc à son sujet ?
Il existe d'autres extensions pour personnaliser les flottants: _float_ étant le plus courant. Pour avoir les légendes sur le côté, vous pouvez utiliser l'extension _sidecap_ qui peut être utilisée conjointement avec l'extension _caption_.


----------

